# Angeln im Golf von Bengalen (Indien)



## Hechthunter21 (7. September 2006)

#h Hallo Boardies 
bin nun seit mehr als 74 Tagen hier in Chennai (alt Madras) am Arbeiten und am Sonntag um 6 in der Früh ist nun endlich soweit (ENDLICH mal wieder Abwechslung:l )  es geht zum Meeresangeln raus a.o.g.Sea...mit 6 Arbeitskollegen!
nun meine Fragen: 
-Wer von Euch war hier schon mal zum Fischen auf dem Meer draußen !?
-Was ist für Fisch zu erwarten und welche Stückgewichte!?
-Was gilt es besonders zu beachten!?
-ansonsten ist jeder andere Tipp willkommen...

Danke im vorraus für alle Sachdienlichen Hinweise #h


----------



## Big Fins (7. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln im Golf von Bengalen (Indien)*

Am Riff? Oder zum Grundfischen? Doch nicht etwa trolling?!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (9. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln im Golf von Bengalen (Indien)*

Trolling war angesagt... 
doch nun sitze ich in Mumbay am Flughafen & warte auf meinen Anschlußflug#q 

Verschoben ist nicht aufgehoben!!!;+


----------



## Big Fins (9. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln im Golf von Bengalen (Indien)*

Hehehe...ja das nervt. Viel spaß noch da unten.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln im Golf von Bengalen (Indien)*

#h so dann wenn es klappt gehts am Sonntag mit 2 Mexicanern 1nem Östereicher und 2 Slovenen zum Großangriff ab 6 Uhr raus auf See...

Habe heute mal vorgebucht da es imo gut aussieht für Sonntag...

Wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar

|wavey: Grüsse aus Indien


----------



## Big Fins (13. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln im Golf von Bengalen (Indien)*

6 Leute beim trolling |uhoh:.
Na hoffentlich bekommt ihr genügend Fische an die Köder, dass jeder mal ran kommt.
Ist das ein Fischerboot oder ein Trollingboot? Wenn es nur ein Fischerboot ist, mußt Du wohl alles selber mitnehmen. Ansonsten ist ja alles an Board, die Crew nimmt auch gern etwas Trinkgeld um die Motivation zu steigern, jedenfalls ist es wohl so in den anderen Regionen.


----------



## Sailfisch (13. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln im Golf von Bengalen (Indien)*

Ich halte die Daumen Guido. Mach schöne Bildchen und schreib uns einen kleinen Bericht.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln im Golf von Bengalen (Indien)*

Freu mich jetzt schon wie IRRE auf Sonntag...wenn gleich frühes Aufstehen angesagt ist|uhoh: da WIR um 0515Hrs abgeholt werden (da wir ALLE jeden Samstag durcharbeiten ist der Sonntag normal der Ausschlaftag) 
damit auch die Chance besteht etwas an die Haken zu bekommen...#6 

Werde auf alle Fälle hier davon berichten denn für alleine für den Preis denn Wir pro Kopf bezahlen alles incl. bekommst du in Köln nicht mal mehr eine Zehnerkarte für´s Karussel auf der Kirmes:q !

Also bis die Tage #h 

PS: plaa Sawai ... ja es ist ein Fischerboot...jedenfalls sagte die Telef.Bestellannahme dies ...


----------



## Sailfisch (19. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln im Golf von Bengalen (Indien)*

Hallo Guido!

Wie war es denn? Gib doch mal laut.


----------

